# Sunday River's Opening Day Nov 11th 2005  (postponed)



## Vortex (Sep 8, 2005)

I plan of making Sat and Sunday the 12 and 13th.  Missing Opening day here....  will be at K.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Sunday River's Opening Day Nov 11th*



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> I plan of making Sat and Sunday the 12 and 13th.  Missinmg Opening day here.  will be at K



Hoping to make both K's and SR opening day unless they are the same day.  Will definitely be at SR on 11/12 weekend if they are open.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 9, 2005)

I stole your info to post this Ga2ski.  Gave ya credit in another thread though.  I'm staying at you place anyway.  lol.  I cant wait to ski the River again and see some of the regulars.  Thaller1
Yourself, Ozzy. I bet Terry will show up also, plus a bunch of other SR board gang.  good vibes.


----------



## Terry (Sep 10, 2005)

I plan to be there on sunday of opening weekend. Sat may be out because of hunting season. Gotta feed the family.
 :beer:


----------



## kickstand (Sep 12, 2005)

opening w/e at SR is a possibility for me.  Depends on how much yardwork/housework we need to do in NH.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 12, 2005)

Blow off the yard work or do it after foliage and before opening day.  Sounds easy anyway.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll let you tell that to my wife, Bob....


----------



## Vortex (Sep 12, 2005)

Getting 1 wife mad is usually enough.  I will call her if you really need the help.  lol


----------



## Vortex (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm still holding out hope.  I still plan on K on Friday and Sat a SR.  IF k is not open on Friday and Sr is open,  I will be at SR Fiday as well.  The Sr board has a meet and great on Sat if some of you want to join in send me a pm.  I usaully try to merge the groups.  Looks like temps are going to be colder in Maine than VT.  After this weekend looks like temps are going to be seasonable at last.  Got nothing but hope.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2005)

I would doubt that SR would be able to open if K couldn't.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 7, 2005)

My hope is based on temps looking cooler in Maine this week than VT.
  Oz is looking into getting the scoop.  I have heard from a few locals that snow is the prediction on Wed not NCP.  Maybe wishful thinking, but again I got hope.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 7, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> My hope is based on temps looking cooler in Maine this week than VT.
> Oz is looking into getting the scoop.  I have heard from a few locals that snow is the prediction on Wed not NCP.  Maybe wishful thinking, but again I got hope.



yeah but even if maine is colder, killingtons 2,500 ft base vs. sunday rivers 1,000 will cancel that right out.  Personally I think the only place that has a hope of opening by this weekend is sugarloaf and we know that they wont.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like opening day has been postponed, see this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=6267


----------

